# Stream app updated



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

This morning I noticed the iOS app icon was different. Haven't noticed any functional changes yet, but seems to be far less flaky (so far).

Will be interesting to see how it works when I get to stockholm this weekend.


----------



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

Austin Bike said:


> This morning I noticed the iOS app icon was different. Haven't noticed any functional changes yet, but seems to be far less flaky (so far).
> 
> Will be interesting to see how it works when I get to stockholm this weekend.


Used the stream quite a bit out of home last weekend, both downloading over cellular data and streaming over wifi, and it has been working great! Much better than it was a month or so ago.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Still unable to stream H.264 content.


----------

